# Collective Nouns for Tarantulas



## DrAce (Mar 29, 2007)

For those who don't know what a collective noun is:
It's a single noun used to represent a group of similar objects.  Think a 'pride' of lions... you can just say 'the pride'
Or a gaggle of geese
Or an audit of accountants
Or a belt of asteroids 
etc


So... what's the collective noun for a group of tarantulas?

In the absence of any I could find, I thought I'd suggest some, to launch the topic.

I propose a 'sac' or 'clutch' of spider eggs (because they're eggs in a sac)

A tickle of spiderlings (they're always 'all legs and hair' when I look at them close)

and a pause of tarantulas (given their habit of doing nothing for endless periods of time)

That being said and done, I think we can find some more interesting ones.


----------



## Aurelia (Mar 29, 2007)

Well since they live a solitary life in the wild, I don't think there is one for adults, only the "clutch" or "sac" of slings like you mentioned. 

How about a "web" of tarantulas?


----------



## DrAce (Mar 29, 2007)

Aurelia said:


> Well since they live a solitary life in the wild, I don't think there is one for adults, only the "clutch" or "sac" of slings like you mentioned.
> 
> How about a "web" of tarantulas?


Or, given the structure of the webbing:
a 'tangle' of tarantulas?


----------



## Loaf (Mar 29, 2007)

a fangle of tarantulas


----------



## DrAce (Mar 29, 2007)

Loaf said:


> a fangle of tarantulas


Sure.  I think there should be a reason for the noun, though... why do you think a fangle?  Is that a contraction of a fang, and a tangle?


----------



## Loaf (Mar 29, 2007)

DrAce said:


> Sure.  I think there should be a reason for the noun, though... why do you think a fangle?  Is that a contraction of a fang, and a tangle?



Exactly!!! But i like your suggestions better.


----------



## Transylvania (Mar 29, 2007)

How about a _group_ of tarantulas.


----------



## spider_fan (Mar 29, 2007)

If its a group of B. albopilosum it wouldn't be a stretch to call it a flock.


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 29, 2007)

Saddlepatch said:


> How about a _group_ of tarantulas.


hahaha....

It makes sence for geese, lions, etc. to have words of their own because they are social.... Don't need a word for t's....

That said... I like tangle....


----------



## DrAce (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I think that since we're keeping them in rooms together, they probably need a word.

Mind you, we've been using a 'collection' for those in bins stacked on top of each other...

And 'group' is a non-specific collective noun for everything.  Surely we can be more adventurous than that.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 29, 2007)

*thread of tarantulas*

I like "a thread of tarantulas"....thread because of the silky threads they web up...and also because when u start a thread on this site, it leads to others....lol


----------



## Derek W. (Mar 29, 2007)

A bunch of tarantulas in the wild in a relatively concentrated area is generally called a colony.


----------



## DrAce (Mar 29, 2007)

True, I've heard of a colony.  But again, I thought we could be more adventurous...


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (Mar 29, 2007)

In these days of technology and Ipods, how about an OCTAPOD of tarantulas?


----------



## bushbuster (Mar 29, 2007)

myspideratemyhw said:


> A bunch of tarantulas in the wild in a relatively concentrated area is generally called a colony.


Yes, thats the proper term. You could always call it a town though, "Come on down...to Tarantula Town" heh


----------



## Thoth (Mar 29, 2007)

I know for spiders, it is a clutter of spiders. (also accepable is cluster). So a tangle would work since it is in the same vein as clutter.


----------



## adbdasT (Mar 29, 2007)

how about a 'cast' of tarantulas? my $.02


----------



## Thoth (Mar 30, 2007)

I just thought of one a "dance of tarantulas", a play on the origin of name tarantula.


----------



## stk5m (Mar 30, 2007)

Or maybe Tarantuli kinka like ouctopi (sp?) sounds a little funny though....


----------



## phil jones (Mar 30, 2007)

how about a pain in the bum lol


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 30, 2007)

phil jones said:


> how about a pain in the bum lol


what the hell does this mean!? and use punctuation for gods sakes! it's a rather wonderful invention that really helps your posts not sound like a meth addict's inner monologue! use the period (.) when ending a statement, use the question mark (?) when ending a question. you don't have my permission to use exclamation points cuz you will undoubtably use them too much.




*looks at his just recently healed arms*
my vote, for a group of NW, would be an itch


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Mar 30, 2007)

I would like a "package" :}


----------



## phil jones (Mar 30, 2007)

lol do not tell me what to do and it was a JOKE just like you are !! as for punctuation I AM NOT A KID and you know what you can do with your punctuation and do not waste my time how lucky your are not to live in the u-k :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: or your know all about PUNCH ation then !!! -------


----------



## Scott C. (Mar 30, 2007)

Calm down Phil..... No sense in getting flustered on the internet.....

Never heard of the clutter/cluster thing. If it is the legitimate word for spiders then why would it not apply to tarantulas?


----------



## monitormonster (Mar 30, 2007)

Loaf said:


> a fangle of tarantulas


Bwah hah, I like this one. Hard to top that....


----------



## phil jones (Mar 30, 2007)

Scott C. said:


> Calm down Phil..... No sense in getting flustered on the internet.....
> 
> Never heard of the clutter/cluster thing. If it is the legitimate word for spiders then why would it not apply to tarantulas?


hi yes and thanks for that but some PEOPLE !! :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: --- phil


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 30, 2007)

a massacre of tarantulas


----------



## octoo (Mar 30, 2007)

A... torrent of tarantulas? X)


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 30, 2007)

octoo said:


> A... torrent of tarantulas? X)


where can i download one!?


----------



## DrAce (Mar 30, 2007)

phil jones said:


> how about a pain in the bum lol


Phil, I gave you the decency of a reasonable answer when you posted what I thought was a dumb question (pet digestion of a tarantula).  Why don't you give me the same.

If you don't like a thread, why do you post?

And no, I didn't find it funny, or a joke.


----------



## DrAce (Mar 30, 2007)

Thoth said:


> I know for spiders, it is a clutter of spiders. (also accepable is cluster). So a tangle would work since it is in the same vein as clutter.


I'd read about a clutter, but thought since there was special attention being given to a sub-set of spiders, we could come up with a different collective noun for them.  A clutter or cluster of tarantulas would work... but it's not particularly metaphorical of anything in my opinion (certainly not like an audit of accountants).

I actually really like tangle when I read/hear it.  A dance of Tarantulas is cool too... not only does it say something about their name, but also about the movement of all those legs.  Maybe a torrent of Pokies, given their rapid movement?


----------



## DrAce (Mar 30, 2007)

adbdasT said:


> how about a 'cast' of tarantulas? my $.02


At $.02 maybe it's a COST of tarantulas (bad word-play, sorry)...


----------



## phil jones (Mar 30, 2007)

DrAce said:


> Phil, I gave you the decency of a reasonable answer when you posted what I thought was a dumb question (pet digestion of a tarantula).  Why don't you give me the same.
> 
> If you don't like a thread, why do you post?
> 
> And no, I didn't find it funny, or a joke.


no sense of humour ? or as are australian friends say talk about being up your self for god sake lighten up man !!   :razz:


----------



## DrAce (Mar 30, 2007)

phil jones said:


> no sense of humour ? or as are australian friends say talk about being up your self for god sake lighten up man !!   :razz:


I didn't find it funny, because it really wasn't funny.

Nevermind.  I consider that discussion closed.  So we've kinda settled on a 'tangle', was it?


----------



## phil jones (Mar 30, 2007)

yawn  yawn  yawn and so do i


----------



## Drachenjager (Mar 31, 2007)

how about a "hole" of aphonopelma


----------



## DrAce (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice!  On the hole theme... what about a 'cavern' or a 'tunnel'.

An 'abyss' of Aphonopelma?  An Alcove?


----------



## Thoth (Apr 1, 2007)

I think hole would be more apropos for Haplopelmas, that and you have the whole alliteration thing going.


----------



## DrAce (Apr 1, 2007)

Yah, was aiming at alliteration...


----------



## Lover of 8 legs (Apr 1, 2007)

Do you know the term "DORQ". What's the prerequisit to own a tarantula? $0IQ0


----------



## David Burns (Apr 1, 2007)

A sac of eggs. A brood of slings. A colony of spiders. Or, a person might have a collection of Spiders/Tarantula.


----------

